# MC3336 controller



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

Neno1969 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have MC3336-9635 controller. I would like to connect to it via PC and configure parameters.
> 
> ...


I have the program and i can find the cable to setup parameters over RS232 interface. 
You didnt get the cable with inverter?
Contact me in PM, i can arrange for software...

Imaš srečo jaz sem iz Slovenije ...


----------



## spase (1 mo ago)

Zdravo

My Name is Spase 
Can you help me with cable and software for mc3336
najlepša hvala


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

spase said:


> Zdravo
> 
> My Name is Spase
> Can you help me with cable and software for mc3336
> najlepša hvala


Ni problema. 
I will create github link to software here. I need to pull it from my servis PC.
As for the cable i dont have it anymore. I gave it to my friend who now uses the inverter i had to troubleshoot.
If you just need it once i can manage a session. Where are you at?


----------



## Bayu Aji (6 d ago)

arber333 said:


> I have the program and i can find the cable to setup parameters over RS232 interface.
> You didnt get the cable with inverter?
> Contact me in PM, i can arrange for software...
> 
> Imaš srečo jaz sem iz Slovenije ...


Hey arber
could you help me for share the software, because i also need the software, i already buy the controller but i dont have the software, thank you very much


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bayu Aji said:


> Hey arber
> could you help me for share the software, because i also need the software, i already buy the controller but i dont have the software, thank you very much


OK, i have to find those files first. I will post them here: GitHub - arber333/MC3336-controller-firmware: My version of MC3336 inverter firmware as i got it from the seller. Note: You need to have a USB communicator for firmware to work.


----------

